# 
,         1 8,3 .      -     -  .

----------


## Mmmaximmm

?
  ()   +     --   - 40 ./

----------


## ZZZhanna

> --


  ?

----------


## Mmmaximmm

- 400     ,     -  50

----------


## ZZZhanna

,    



> --


 :Smilie: 
    , ,    20-25,    .

----------

> ,    
> 
> 
>     , ,    20-25,    .


 ,   8-.    8-  1000     6 .   , ,     ,  .    10  3-4 .           ,  ,  .  5  . 10- .   -     ,   .
      , . 15 .    ,  - , ,   ,    ,  .

----------

